# Sexy Stacia (Shot for VBlazin Magazine)



## joeymas (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## jlykins (Dec 2, 2008)

What was the light source for this? I would have liked to seen the windshield gobo'd so that it wasn't so bright. It's drawing my eyes away from the hot model. lol


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2008)

Her foot is larger and brighter than her head, but other than that, I like it.


----------



## impressme (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree with PP but the background doesn't do much for me either.


----------



## joeymas (Dec 2, 2008)

I simply use the sun and reflectors. In Fashion, "over exposure" is in.

We actually made the cover with this one


----------



## stsinner (Dec 2, 2008)

Is there a car in that shot somewhere?  Wowzers.


----------



## joeymas (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## jlykins (Dec 2, 2008)

Seriously I can't believe that they didn't pick the one of her in the drivers seat for the cover. She's a knockout! man she's hot, and the image is awesome too.


----------



## joeymas (Dec 2, 2008)

I go through this all the time, who knows why they pick the ones they do.

I figure because they need to put text around the photo when it comes to the cover.

Same thing with the light exposure. Every media company has diff rules and wants.

I just say "ok" lol


----------



## joeymas (Dec 2, 2008)

jlykins said:


> Seriously I can't believe that they didn't pick the one of her in the drivers seat for the cover. She's a knockout! man she's hot, and the image is awesome too.


 

She is really beautiful and an artist as well. I got to shoot with Stacia 3 times for normal shoots and once for her Dance Team on location.

Great person.


----------



## keybq (Dec 2, 2008)

i agree the one in the driver seat is the best


----------



## stsinner (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow-How do you get access to these unbelievable cars?


----------



## joeymas (Dec 2, 2008)

stsinner said:


> Wow-How do you get access to these unbelievable cars?


 
I make deals. I contact the dealerships and tell them that if they can donate a vehicle, I will either mention them in the layout or give them shots they can use for advertising.

I never get to just take a car off the lot. They send an employee to escort the vehicle.

The models are under strict rules about touching the cars as is everyone on the set. Things like rings, belts, heals all need to be addressed as I will be held for any damages.

That day we had close to $280,000.000 worth of cars there and about 40 or so people from the park just watching the shoot. I was a lil nervous.

To date I have done about 7 supercar shoots. I am addicted!

These are the guys from the Ferrari and Porsche Dealerships - I love his hat...


----------



## cszakolczai (Dec 2, 2008)

Where do you even find those models?  I envy you, I would kill for an opportunity like this.  How did you go about convincing the dealership the first time?  And then how did you convince the models?  I just have no idea how to even go about trying to find models.


----------



## joeymas (Dec 2, 2008)

cszakolczai said:


> Where do you even find those models? I envy you, I would kill for an opportunity like this. How did you go about convincing the dealership the first time? And then how did you convince the models? I just have no idea how to even go about trying to find models.


 
lol, have you seen my site?

"convince" ? The client gives you a budget. So as far as models go, it is best to send out a casting call and pay them. 

The dealers I have used so far have all welcomed the idea.

So far I have worked with over 174 models. Now, when I need somebody I just go through my list to see who fits the shoot. Once you work with a model and build trust, they are happy to work with you again.

My girlfriend is also a makeup artist so I get a discount there too.  

Here is a shot I did for an Arizona Yamaha Dealer (Bill Board)


----------



## cszakolczai (Dec 3, 2008)

Let me shoot with you! haha I'm close to philly


----------



## joeymas (Dec 3, 2008)

cszakolczai said:


> Let me shoot with you! haha I'm close to philly


 
I have no problem with that. I would love to teach glamour or share ideas.

pm me and I will have you come out when I shoot again.


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 3, 2008)

Personally, while I envy your business model, I think the pictures have some flaws.

The first picture in the thread is focused on the model, and it's not the most flattering shot, and hardly shows the car. Also (this goes for all the photos) it seems a bit over processed, with soft edged.

The second shot, her in the car, is the BEST shot of all, but I find the lighting to be a little flat and shadowy, and the saturation is too high. The model has a blemish under the eye that could easily be taken off. This is, still, my favorite picture of the bunch.

The next two have very unflattering blowouts and a softfocus that I don't like personally. The model looks uninteresting.

The next one with the model's arms on the car is OK, but the car is too dark and the face and arms are bright. 

The last one, of the model on the motorcycle also suffers from blownout highlights.

I wonder though, how much of this matters when it's blown up to billboard like sizes...


----------



## joeymas (Dec 3, 2008)

Good comments, all of them. The only one I need to defend is the Bike Shot. This photo has been resaved a hundred times and is an early shot for me. The actual file that went to the client was in much better shape.

As for the others... well... we had a lot going on and too many people involved for focus properly. I was overwelmed on that shoot. I can admit that


----------



## third_shift|studios (Dec 3, 2008)

joeymas said:


>



MEOW!!!!!! nice shootin' Tex!


----------



## dokis (Dec 3, 2008)

Hot girls! Excellent a picture.


----------



## cszakolczai (Dec 3, 2008)

joeymas said:


> I have no problem with that. I would love to teach glamour or share ideas.
> 
> pm me and I will have you come out when I shoot again.


 
For some reason it won't let me PM you.  I will send you an email after this through your site, but if it doesn't go through then my email is, chrisszakolczai@gmail.com

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bluesky89 (Sep 3, 2010)

wow that girl is very hot


----------



## Corvphotography (Sep 3, 2010)

where is VBlazing Mag at?  VB as in Virginia Beach?


----------



## ghache (Sep 3, 2010)

is it me or there is some glow applyed to the pictures....great models/cars and poses but i really dont like the post-processing


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 3, 2010)

Was somebody_ really_ bored......??        Thread is two years old, and Joey's last post was over a year ago.


----------



## ghache (Sep 3, 2010)

LOL,


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 4, 2010)

Because she belongs in the passenger side   



jlykins said:


> Seriously I can't believe that they didn't pick the one of her in the drivers seat for the cover. She's a knockout! man she's hot, and the image is awesome too.


----------

